# اسباب الفتور الروحي مهم جدااااااااا



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*أسباب الفتور الروحى*
**الأفتقار الى محبة الله*
*ان الانسان الفاتر روحيا هو انسان لم ينمو بعد فى محبته لله ولا يمارس بنشاط تداريب الحب نحو الله*
*العلاج: 1- اعطى نفسك فرصة للتأمل فى الصليب وما صنعه المسيح لأجلنا*
*هتلاقى نفسك قلبك امتلىء قلبك بمحبته لانه اجبنا أولاً (1يو19:4)*
*2- العيشة فى مناخ الصلوات التأملية فى شخص المسيح الهنا بكل صفاته بالتسبيح والمزامير ومناجاه القديسين *
*3- النطق باسم الرب يسوع كثيرا مثل ترديد صلاة يسوع ( يارب يسوع المسيح*
*ارحمنى . يارب يسوع المسيح اعنى*
*.................................................. ...........الخ*
** ضياع الهدف أو تشوهه*
*الانسان المسيحى له هدف واحد فى الحياة هو ان يصل للتمتع بخلاص نفسة ونفوس*
*الاخرين وامتداد ملكوت الله على الارض يلزم للمؤمن دائما ان يزكر نفسة*
*بهذا الامر *
*كان الانبا ارسانيوس الناسك معلم اولاد الملوك يذكر نفسة دايما (يا أرسانى*
*تذكر لأى أمر خرجت من العالم ) فوضوح الهدف يمنح النفس ثبات فى الطريق *
** نسيان التوبة وهجرها *
*التوبة فى مفهومها الأصيل هى حياة دائمة يقويها روح الانسحاق والتذلل*
*الدائم امام الله وتذكر الانسان دائما لضعفاته واحساسة الشديد للنعمة*
*وحماية الروح القدس وحفظ الله له فداود النبى رغم ان الله غفر له خطيته
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*المشهورة وطمأنه على لسان ناثان ( الرب ايضا نقل عنك خطيتك لاتموت*
*)2صم13:12 لكنه كان دائما يتذكر ضعفة وخطيته ويقول خطيتى امامى فى كل حين*

*هناك ايضا مقولة للأنبا انطونيوس ( ان نسينا خطايانا يذكرها لنا الله وان*
*ذكرنا خطايانا ينساها لنا الله) فلنصرخ دائما الى الرب مع أرميا الباكى*
*(توبنى فأتوب لأنك انت الرب الهى ) أر18:31*


----------



## SALVATION (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_



العلاج: 1- اعطى نفسك فرصة للتأمل فى الصليب وما صنعه المسيح لأجلنا
هتلاقى نفسك قلبك امتلىء قلبك بمحبته لانه اجبنا أولاً (1يو19:4)
2- العيشة فى مناخ الصلوات التأملية فى شخص المسيح الهنا بكل صفاته بالتسبيح والمزامير ومناجاه القديسين 
3- النطق باسم الرب يسوع كثيرا مثل ترديد صلاة يسوع ( يارب يسوع المسيح
ارحمنى . يارب يسوع المسيح اعنى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

يارب قوينا على محبتك
موضوع جميل جدا وهادف
تسلم ايدك
مشكووووووره​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اووووووووى 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> الانسان المسيحى له هدف واحد فى الحياة هو ان يصل للتمتع بخلاص نفسة ونفوس
> الاخرين وامتداد ملكوت الله على الارض يلزم للمؤمن دائما ان يزكر نفسة


كلام روحي رائع اخت جينا 
مشكورة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*+*

موضوع جميل و مفيد فعلاً .. 

يا ريتنا كلنا نتعلم منه و نستفيد .. و نبدأ في محو هذا الفتور ...

ربنا يباركك بنت ام النور ..


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (25 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> يارب قوينا على محبتك
> موضوع جميل جدا وهادف
> تسلم ايدك
> مشكووووووره​_


ميرسي توني علي مشاركتك الرب يحفظ دخوللك وخروجك
كل ما يفرح الإنسان فهو للحظة ، وكل ما يحزن الإنسان فى هذه الحياة هو للحظة . ولكن كل ما هو أبدى فهو جدير بكل لحظة


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (25 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> يارب قوينا على محبتك
> موضوع جميل جدا وهادف
> تسلم ايدك
> مشكووووووره​_


ميرسي توني علي مشاركتك الرب يحفظ دخوللك وخروجك
كل ما يفرح الإنسان فهو للحظة ، وكل ما يحزن الإنسان فى هذه الحياة هو للحظة . ولكن كل ما هو أبدى فهو جدير بكل لحظة


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (25 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> كلام روحي رائع اخت جينا
> مشكورة
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح معك​



ميرسي ياكليمو الكلمة الطيبة التى تقولها اليوم ستأتى بثمرها غدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (25 أكتوبر 2008)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> موضوع جميل و مفيد فعلاً ..
> 
> ...



*ميرسي الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*



التوبة فى مفهومها الأصيل هى حياة دائمة يقويها روح الانسحاق والتذلل
الدائم امام الله وتذكر الانسان دائما لضعفاته واحساسة الشديد للنعمة
وحماية الروح القدس وحفظ الله له فداود النبى رغم ان الله غفر له 

أنقر للتوسيع...



 جميل جدا 
شكرا ام النور على الموضوع المفيد
سلام المسيح يحميكي*​


----------



## magdy256 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك على الموضوع واتمنى المزيد فى هذا الموضوع اذا كان متوفر 
ورب اله السماء يعوضك عن تعب محبتك


----------



## سلوى سليمان (18 يوليو 2009)

انا متشكرة جدا


----------



## happy angel (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائععععععععع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير

ويبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------

